# There is too much stupidity going on



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_Why everybody is so stupid everywhere? I am serious, there is too much stupidity going on. People are boring and brain dead. 
Don´t ever think that I think that I am smart, I am not smart, people are stupid. I can count less than twenty friends that I can have a stimulating conversation with.
Damn, I am so pissed off today. Nevermind my rant, I usually unload my emotional garbage on the Openchat. It is probably the alcohol effect, so excuse me if I sound rude, it was not my intention. I hope you understand what I mean.

Anyone want some rum?  
_


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

I know what you mean. I was talking to this guy online the other day and he was telling me that he doesn't tip. What a moron.


----------



## redspy (Sep 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> sound rude, it was not my intention. I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> Anyone want some rum?
> [/i]



I'll have a vodka and redbull if you're buying!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I was talking to this guy online the other day and he was telling me that he doesn't tip. What a moron.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I'll have a vodka and redbull if you're buying!


_I gotta try that. I heard it can be dangerous though. Yes, I am buying. Order what you want. _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 17, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I was talking to this guy online the other day and he was telling me that he doesn't tip. What a moron.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_It is just a country rule. We don´t tip. I don´t remember the last time I saw someone leaving a tip in a restaurant.  _


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

Just playing with you V.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_I know  
_


----------



## redspy (Sep 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I gotta try that. I heard it can be dangerous though. Yes, I am buying. Order what you want. _



Certainly not dangerous, but just imagine a combo of caffeine, taurine and alcohol.  It basically results in very wide-awake drunks


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_I think that is the taurine that gives me a weird and good effect. Everytime I drink red bull I feel something while drinking it. I can´t describe it. I am sure it is not the caffeine, I seem to be immune to it. 
Can I buy only taurine? _


----------



## redspy (Sep 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Can I buy only taurine? [/i]



You can buy bulk powder from bulknutrition.com.  It's good stuff.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_Great. I will buy that. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

I concur, people are dumb.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_Come on, be more passionate about the description. You can do better than that. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm glad we're dumb, if not we would have invented nukes 2000 years earlier and the Apocalypse would have already happened.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_At least life would be more fascinating, something like the Blade Runner movie. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2004)

You sound bored, I prescribe 3 hours of posting half nude brazilian women in this thread


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_I am really bored. 




_


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Come on, be more passionate about the description. You can do better than that. _



Ok, I hate the stupid fucks that think they know what they are talking about.  The ones that come up to me in the gym, and say I am doing something wrong.  The ones that weigh 50lbs less than me.
I hate the stupid fucks that are tree huggers.  The extremists that will burn down buildings to save the environment, the ones that chain them selves to a tree to save it(ELF)
I hate the stupid fucks that say they cant gain muscle, but go out, drink every weekend, eat like total shit, and then use steroids for their poor motivation/self control.
I hate stupid fucks that think adding a wing on their car will add 10hp, and that fart can exhaust will add 20.  I hate that they cover their car in stickers thinking they will make them go faster.. and their cars don't even have those parts.
I hate stupid fucks complaining their dick doesn't work from and all deca cycle, and only doing a 3 week pct.  
I hate the stupid fucks at my job.  They are all WAY over fucking weight, and eat McDonald's big macs every goddamn day.  They have so many rolls on the back of their neck that it looks like a goddamn pug.  I hate that they are covered in so much grease and sweat, that you cant stand within 5 feet of them without feeling the need to shower.
I hate stupid fuck that blatantly slander ones physique, and call it "constructive criticism".  I hate stupid fucks that think they are the shit, when they are obviously not.

Have a nice day


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I hate the stupid fucks that think they know what they are talking about.  The ones that come up to me in the gym, and say I am doing something wrong.  The ones that weigh 50lbs less than me.
> I hate the stupid fucks that are tree huggers.  The extremists that will burn down buildings to save the environment, the ones that chain them selves to a tree to save it(ELF)
> I hate the stupid fucks that say they cant gain muscle, but go out, drink every weekend, eat like total shit, and then use steroids for their poor motivation/self control.
> I hate stupid fucks that think adding a wing on their car will add 10hp, and that fart can exhaust will add 20.  I hate that they cover their car in stickers thinking they will make them go faster.. and their cars don't even have those parts.
> ...



_That is what I am talking about. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey, I am 30 away from 2000 posts


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Hey, I am 30 away from 2000 posts




Looks like you got 30 pics to post


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_I don´t talk to people with less than 3000 posts. They are stupid. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

Things that I hate:
1. The color Andy Griffiths.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

2. People who buy vowels on Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

3. People who say "any who"


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

5. dumb rednecks who make it to the final 2 in Big Brother.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

6. People who say "Been there, done that"


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

7. Men with a song as their cell phone ringer.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

8. Decafinated beverages...especially coffee.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

9. Janeane Garofalo


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_I agree with you on many things *Pepper*. _


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

I do like this!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

back to things I hate:

People who say "fifty cent" instead of "fifty cent*s"*
This is a southern thing and I hate it


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_DAMN! That is so good._


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

God..that Hilary Duff pic is so very nice.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

I cant stand Bill Maher
http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hc&cf=gen&id=1800043889&intl=us


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2004)

lol
watch this accident happen live on the news.
http://www.wtsp.com/video/player.aspx?aid=13202&sid=&bw=hi


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

_Stupid reporter... 
"The guy is there just dying and I am over here talking, talking.. "
_


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

I just think it's very funny that Vieope started this thread!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just think it's very funny that Vieope started this thread!


_Could you explain why you think that I am stupid? Come on, you can do it.  
It is not the first time you say that. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> lol
> watch this accident happen live on the news.
> http://www.wtsp.com/video/player.aspx?aid=13202&sid=&bw=hi


The little red car was too busy waving to the camera to look both ways before crossing the street, the reporter and camera man just stand there.  Mass stupidity at it's prime.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Could you explain why you think that I am stupid? Come on, you can do it.
> It is not the first time you say that. _



I do not think you're stupid, just mess'n with ya.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

>




YUM!!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not think you're stupid, just mess'n with ya.


_You should though, this thread, the reason I don´t like stupid people is because I hate this condition in me. That is what my therapist say. Of course I don´t call myself stupid but I am slow, I always been slow than my peers. It was hard to talk about it, people make fun because you are different, the really hard part was my fear that I would not be able to hold a good job but life became better than I expected and I can live a normal life.
It is not because of that that I consider myself worst than anybody, with Jesus by my side and the people that I care helping me, it is not much difficult to have a good self-esteem. _


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2004)

"Your son....is just _different_ Ms. Gump."


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You should though, this thread, the reason I don´t like stupid people is because I hate this condition in me. That is what my therapist say. Of course I don´t call myself stupid but I am slow, I always been slow than my peers. It was hard to talk about it, people make fun because you are different, the really hard part was my fear that I would not be able to hold a good job but life became better than I expected and I can live a normal life.
> It is not because of that that I consider myself worst than anybody, with Jesus by my side and the people that I care helping me, it is not much difficult to have a good self-esteem. _



well, other than posting some off the wall crap you do not appear stupid, just a little wacky. you add a nice element to this board, and when you have left for awhile (vacation?) in the past I think people here miss you.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

i hate people that buy every weight loss gimic they see on tv but are too lazy to simply eat less and walk more (which is free.)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

i hate pennies. they are worthless. round that shit up to the nearest nickel


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

i hate people that feel like they have to talk to someone instead of enjoying silence. if i wanted to be spoken to i would look at you and pretend like what you were saying is interesting.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

i really hate lazy people. i admire people who are hard workers and actually earn what they make.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

bums who stand on the side of the road wanting money. oh man, dont even get me started on these stinky fuckers. why would i.....who earns what i make.....give you.....who does nothing but mooch off other people.....and is too lazy to go to mcdonalds and get a job.....give you my money? i swear 1 of these days im going to pull up to 1 of them and ask him if he has a buck i can have.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

i hate people who post on im and say "i cant seem to lose any weight. i only eat big macs every *other* day." this shit never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

how about the guy who wont turn on the gas pumps until you prepay? i want to fill the tank up and you want me to prepay? am i psychic and know ahead of time how much its going to cost?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

oh and i hate impolite people. thank you for your time and attention


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

I work in the wireless business... enough said. People are soooooooooooo dumb.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i hate pennies. they are worthless. round that shit up to the nearest nickel




I fucking hate pennies too


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

I hate that the phone company was allowed to stop giving change.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate the stupid fucks at my job.  They are all WAY over fucking weight, and eat McDonald's big macs every goddamn day.  They have so many rolls on the back of their neck that it looks like a goddamn pug.  I hate that they are covered in so much grease and sweat, that you cant stand within 5 feet of them without feeling the need to shower....





I hate people who have no ZEST for life unless they're
poking their nose into your business...

I hate that Vieope hasn't posted more  Brazilian women


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn!  I want to import and marry this one.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 20, 2004)

LIS!  I like the new avatar 

Vieope.  I love you, but dont tell Paul from new jersey that I said that.


----------



## John H. (Sep 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why everybody is so stupid everywhere? I am serious, there is too much stupidity going on. People are boring and brain dead.
> Don´t ever think that I think that I am smart, I am not smart, people are stupid. I can count less than twenty friends that I can have a stimulating conversation with.
> Damn, I am so pissed off today. Nevermind my rant, I usually unload my emotional garbage on the Openchat. It is probably the alcohol effect, so excuse me if I sound rude, it was not my intention. I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> ...



Vieope,

I see the same thing all over. I truly wonder how people seem to have lost ALL common sense and any form of a real education. This country is in real trouble. I think the rest of the world sees and/or senses this about the USA. I do not want to have to say this but it is seemingly everywhere today...

People used to earn their way in whatever endeavor they persued in life and living. They learned and appreciated others and what it took to get somewhere. Certainly people were kinder to each other. Not today. I think we need to go back to the basics - which we never should have abandoned - like farming and agriculture - you LEARN there from all perspectives ALL things or you do not survive and you gain a real appreciation for life and living - and others.

The hatred and the bigotry that exists today in the USA is going to destroy all of us and this country. People are VERY unhappy and live miserable lives today in general it seems. They seem to be lashing out everywhere and at everyone.

Don't get "caught-up" in all that. BE your very best and DO your very best. Always. And sincerely and honestly.

Take Care, John H.


----------

